# New Rat Worries



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

So, as some of you may know, I got my first pair of rats today. Immersion went really, really well. Neither of them were afraid of humans, even in the store and that didn't change in their new home. xD My mismarked black hooded (Mismarked black bareback? ), Dela, is larger and most likely older than my agouti hooded, Izumi. Dela reacted fairly well to immersion and even took a piece of food from me near the end. Izumi didn't really take any food, even if it was just laying on the ground. She didn't even eat in the cage even when Dela was scarfing down quite a few pieces. 

Izumi is the one I'm worried about at this point. She is pretty lethargic and fairly skinny. Not so much that I see her ribs but her legs really stick out when she walks. Is she just young? She does seem fluffier than Dela and is definitely smaller but I don't think she's too, too young. She is also making a clicking and wheezing sound sometimes. It's only sometimes though, not constant, so I'm not sure if it is a URI? At first I heard clicking and thought she was bruxing but first of all I just got her and second of all she didn't really seem to be moving her cheeks like I would expect her to if she was grinding her teeth together. Am I just being paranoid?

Also, Dela does not seem to be having any problems at all. She groomed herself about 5 times during the course of her immersion and even groomed Izumi's bottom and privates. She seems very motherly towards Izumi, which I was a bit worried about before because of the size/age difference. This worried me too, since I never saw Izumi groom herself during immersion like Dela did. Maybe Dela's just a clean freak and Izumi isn't but she didn't even take the "thinking groom" that Dela seemed to partake in. I did see Izumi groom her face just a little once I returned them to her cage though. 

I'm downloading the video of Izumi's lethargy now to show you all. I also filmed almost all of my immersion session if anyone needs to see more of Izumi to figure out if she's okay. 
Pictures of Dela and Izumi respectively:


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

A link to the video of Izumi (Terribly sorry for the bad shots and everything but I was really trying to get her clicking sounds on tape during this, so it doesn't really show her lethargy very well...):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpndQ4KpFaQ

You can also see her kind of "huffing" that she does when she sits still. She seems to be breathing rather hard... :I Right at the end (Assuming your volume is turned up quite a bit) you might be able to hear two small clicks that she made, but I'm not really sure if you guys can tell me anything based on that...


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## lexigrl94 (Apr 12, 2014)

I would give her some more time to settle in before you start worrying too much. I just got a couple babies from the store a couple months ago and one of them was super energetic and happy to be held all the time while the other wanted nothing to do with me once I got her home. They both sneezed quite a bit the first couple days after bringing them home but I've noticed that all of my rats have done that when I first get them. I think it may have something to do with the new surrounding and smells and what not. She doesn't look overly skinny to me... It could be that she is just a naturally smaller rat. She is a little cutie though


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you. XD She is really making a clicking noise in her nose though... She hasn't sneezed but she will stand still and "huff" to breath. She is actually shaking back and forth from trying to breath, which Dela does not do. The clicking is definitely not bruxing and I really don't want to just call it off as "New rat sneezes" if it really is something serious... Should I wait anyway though?


----------



## lexigrl94 (Apr 12, 2014)

Since you just got them today I would give it another 2 days or so. If it hasn't cleared up by then, then you might want to consider taking her to the vet. I've yet to have to take my rats to the vet but I know it can be pretty expensive depending on the vets in your area. When my rats start getting the sniffles I turn on a humidifier next to the cage and I give them lots of vegetable and some echinacea.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Okay. :3 Thank you, I'll be sure to do that! I just got nervous since Dela seemed fine and then Izumi seems so small and frail beside her. I'll watch her for the next few days and keep you guys updated on how she is.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Sabatea said:


> Okay. :3 Thank you, I'll be sure to do that! I just got nervous since Dela seemed fine and then Izumi seems so small and frail beside her. I'll watch her for the next few days and keep you guys updated on how she is.


I think trusting your gut instincts, and taking it seriously when you see concerning things like "small," "frail," and "lethargic," especially all together, along with potential noisy or labored breathing.

Going to the vet to be safe rather than sorry is something I've really never regretted, in my life. Sure, you're out some money, but hopefully you planned for that, when getting your pets, and it's *not* wasted money even if they check out fine.

You've then established yourself as a client, if this vet is ever needed on an emergency, you have a baseline for what's normal for your rat, and you've ruled out potential issues and been proactive, which means you can feel good about yourself as a responsible owner, and save yourself a lot of worry and stress.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Your wee baby looks very small! The breathing could just be because she is a bit scared - my boy did something similar as a baby when he got a terrible fright (my apparently scary mother came over for a visit haha) She tried to pet him and he jumped away and then went 'catatonic' just sitting in the corner breathing heavily in fear! Babies get spooked easily. 
I agree though, I would get it checked out by a vet just in case. Then like Ratpax says, you will have had a chance to check out your new vet and you will have them registered for emergencies. I was at the vet less than a week after I got my three boys for something that turned out to be nothing, but it was nice to meet my new vet, and I had all my babies weighed and details entered into the system. 
Better safe not sorry! Let us know how you get on


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Alright. I'll see about setting up an appointment and probably taking both of them just to be certain that Dela doesn't have anything that I'm unaware of yet. I'll still keep watch over Izumi and keep you guys updated on her and her condition.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I just went to check on them and Izumi passed last night. I found her underneath their wheel stiff and cold.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that. Sometimes it is just that fast. I doubt taking her in would have done much good however you should still take in your other rat. It sounds like a URI and they are contagious.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll definitely do that. Thank you all for your suggestions and advice.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Am extremely sorry to hear that the little one did not make it. I definitely think seeing a vet to check the survivor is a good idea since there is a high chance of something viral. Really sorry you had to experience losing your rat so soon, very tragic. With a good combo of antibiotics, I am sure your other ratty will make a recovery. Sometimes, when they are so young, they have trouble fighting. Good luck.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Oh no I'm so sorry. Hope your other rat is ok, good luck at the vet. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Sabatea said:


> I just went to check on them and Izumi passed last night. I found her underneath their wheel stiff and cold.


Oh no, I am so sorry. How awful.

This is why I think it's not a good idea for internet advice to be "wait and see," when there are concerns.

I feel so bad for Izumi and her sister and am sorry for your grief. I hope the vet can get an answer for you and that your remaining girl is fine and has a long, happy life.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 27, 2010)

My understanding is that clicking is a symptom of advanced respiratory disease. 
I would race her to a vet.

Some videos you may find useful - including a couple with the rat making clicking sounds:
http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks/

gwen


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Since I got my pair from Petsmart and their warrant allows me to get a new rat if it dies within two weeke of getting it if I bring in the body, me and my dad went back to the store today. I really, really hate that Petsmart doesn't let you keep the body of the animal once you bring them in. I would have really liked to have buried my poor baby... But, we brought her in and I now have a blue hooded dumbo that's still a tad skittish. I'll be takin them both to the vet as soon as I can. ( Hopefully by Monday but most likely Tuesday, as they're closed today)


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm really sorry for your loss. Sometimes when they're very old or very young, they just can't handle much. I hope your new rattie works out. In the future, when their fur is really puffed and they look frail, it's risky to wait it out. Good luck, I hope it wasn't contagious.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about that. Unfortunately many pet stores don't actually take good care of their rodents. Before picking out a rat at a pet store, watch it for at least ten minutes to see if it sneezes or twitches. If it sneezes, particularly with a violent twitch, it's in bad shape, and all of the other rats are likely infected as well. You should not only turn down the rat, but speak to the manager or write to the corporate office to complain they aren't making a basic effort to protect their animals.

Always take a new pet to the vet immediately, even if it seems healthy, there might be something that's not obvious on the surface.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that. Unfortunately many pet stores don't actually take good care of their rodents. Before picking out a rat at a pet store, watch it for at least ten minutes to see if it sneezes or twitches. If it sneezes, particularly with a violent twitch, it's in bad shape, and all of the other rats are likely infected as well. You should not only turn down the rat, but speak to the manager or write to the corporate office to complain they aren't making a basic effort to protect their animals.
> 
> Always take a new pet to the vet immediately, even if it seems healthy, there might be something that's not obvious on the surface.


Good advice, above.

I'll add, even though it's not a fun thing to tell you, that the reason they wanted your baby's body is so they can get credit for another new rat to sell, from the rat mill they order from.

Even when watching for those ten or so minutes suggested above, you can still wind up with an ill rat from a pet store.

I adopted one Saturday evening, that had been returned to Petco, and she was in a bin right next to a bunch of babies that had just come in.

She's ill, in addition to slight injuries from being dropped by a kid when she was in their home. But that isn't what worries me--it's the respiratory infection.

She's already been put on Doxy by my vet, but I'm watching her like a hawk. Please do let us know how your surviving sister does, and the new girl if you bring one home.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes, I have a new baby and I have already scheduled an appointment at a nearby Exotics and small animal vet (Who has treated rats before) for a check-up on both Dela and Neera (The new baby) for any problems. I know now I should've done that earlier on and I will do so for any future rats. I truly wish that Izumi hadn't have had to pay for my mistake and I hope that these two will check out okay and that it hasn't effected them too much... Both seem healthy and active but I definitely don't want to have any doubts at all.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Try not to blame yourself for what happened. Izumi went downhill so quickly, even if you had driven straight from the person to the vets I wonder whether the vet could have done anything. At least she didn't die unloved at the pet shop, instead she received kindness and love in her last hours.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Sabatea said:


> Yes, I have a new baby and I have already scheduled an appointment at a nearby Exotics and small animal vet (Who has treated rats before) for a check-up on both Dela and Neera (The new baby) for any problems. I know now I should've done that earlier on and I will do so for any future rats. I truly wish that Izumi hadn't have had to pay for my mistake and I hope that these two will check out okay and that it hasn't effected them too much... Both seem healthy and active but I definitely don't want to have any doubts at all.


Well, what was that Maya Angelou always taught us? 

"When you know better, you do better."

I can't tell you the number of mistakes I've made over the years, with regard to my pets. We are only human, and we make decisions based on what information and experience we had at the time, you know?

The thing about going ahead and taking them to a vet when your gut has that nagging feeling is...you then have one less reason to beat yourself all up, after, if something is bad and things don't go well.

Speaking as a champion self-beater-upper myself. I like to be able to say to myself "I took precautions and did what I could, and it just wasn't meant to be."

It is very possible your little girl could not have been saved, sadly, but her passing is not in vain and I know you will take this knowledge and pass it on to others now.

I'd love to see pics of your new little girl. I like your names, too.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Aright guys, I took them in today and I got the okay from the vet. He was very kind to me and seemed to understand the respiratory issues associated with rats. He was gentle with both of them and seemed to know what he was listening for. He said their lungs sound clean and their heartbeat is even and they seemed to be healthy overall. He asked me what some of the signs I had noticed from Izumi were and I described her breathing to him and he explained a few of her symptoms to me. He said that Dela and Neera's eyes and nose were clear and didn't show any of the symptoms of illness and mentioned that the eyes may appear weepy and swollen when sick and then described the "blood" that might come from then during illness. (He meant porphyrin but I think he called it blood because he wasn't sure if I knew it by that name) So, I really think he'll work out for my girls and he's not too far away (20 minute drive) so hopefully he'll be a good vet for me. :3

Thank you all for your kind comments during this time and to those of you wanting to see her, this is Neera:


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

So sorry about your loss. Some times these things happen with petstore rats. They just cant fight it off.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Neera's pics, she's a cute girl.

Glad you liked the vet. It's always good to have someone lined up, and be established with them.


----------

